# Prime Rib and Standing Rib Roast



## chef gee (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't usually like to cook beef or fish for consumption another day.  Clients want me to cook Xmas eve to reheat, serve and eat on Xmas Day.  Any recommendations for cooking both of these cuts of beef  the day of - so that the next day they will still be juicy and flavorful - not overcooked and tough? What is the best oven temp and/or microwave method for reheating these meats ? (not sure on the preference, but I would say let's go with Medium Rare as the desired plated meat the day after it is cooked and warmed up.   

Thanks!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

First cook:  450F for 30 minutes or until brown.  Then turn the oven down to 300F and cook until internal temperature is 125F.

Rest for at least an hour.  Wrap in foil, then plastic wrap, then chill.

Reheat: 350F oven for about 1.5 hours until internal temp reaches 115F. Allow to rest for 15 mins. 

Edit:  Remove plastic wrap.  Reheat in foil.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I handle reheats like this  I first cook in an alto sham till rare 

    ,During service I kept it under a heat lamp about 7 or 8 inches above.

    When finished I rapidly cool in freezer then refrigerate till next day.

Then  take it out wrap in plastic wrap  first ,then wrap in heavy weight  foil

, Put in a 200-250 degree oven the next day for about  2 1/2 to 3 hours .It always  comes out perfect. every time.


----------

